
Iran Escalates Campaign Against Online Expression - zoowar
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/01/iran-escalates-campaign-against-online-expression
======
srl
> Vahid Asghari, a 24-year-old student in India, was arrested on May 11, 2008
> at Tehran Airport and accused of hosting websites with “pornographic”
> content critical of the government.

Wait, what? That's gotta be a new genre.

Or, the Iranian government decided that "critical of the government" didn't
sound bad enough, and prepended "porn" to shore up the charges.

